# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  John Paul McQueen (James Sutton)

## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans will see John Paul McQueen return to the village later this year, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

James Sutton has been back on set at the Channel 4 soap in recent days, having agreed to reprise the role after four years away.

Little is known about John Paul's return storyline, but it is thought that he will be back on screen in time for Christmas and remain back in the village for the foreseeable future.

John Paul is remembered as one of Hollyoaks' most popular characters, and his relationship with Craig Dean (Guy Burnet) resulted in a significant fanbase of 'McDean' supporters.

Sutton played the role between 2006 and 2008. In 2009, he was cast as Emmerdale's Ryan Lamb and appeared as the village mechanic until April 2011.

In recent months, the 29-year-old has made appearances on a number of shows including Holby City, Scott and Bailey and Bedlam, as well as launching his own pop-up acting company Broken Leg Workshops.

Sutton had often said that he was open to returning to Hollyoaks for the "right" storyline and entered talks with the programme's chiefs earlier in the year.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

lizann (17-10-2012), tammyy2j (16-10-2012)

----------


## Katy

Must be desperate for work

----------


## tammyy2j

He is one of the better characters on the show

----------


## lizann

another gay in the village keep him away from ste and brendan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

James Sutton's comeback storyline in Hollyoaks has "never been used in a soap", according to friend Pete Price.

Sutton's legendary character John Paul will return to the village before the end of the year, but the plot remains a secret.

Price, also a well-known local radio presenter, told the Liverpool Echo: "The role as John Paul is gritty, emotional, sympathetic, controversial with lots of snogging. 

"The storyline that he is coming back with has never been used in a soap."

Price also confirmed the exact timing of Sutton's reprisal of his troubled character, adding that John Paul will be "back on screen just before Christmas".

John Paul fled the village after his half brother Niall killed his half sister during a church explosion.

James Sutton, whose return to Hollyoaks after four years was announced last month, starred as Emmerdale's Ryan Lamb between 2009 and 2011.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks boss Bryan Kirkwood has said that he hopes viewers will grow to accept John Paul McQueen's return as a single man.

Last month, Digital Spy exclusively revealed that James Sutton had agreed to reprise his role as John Paul, who will be back on screen just before Christmas.

John Paul's relationship with Craig Dean (Guy Burnet) is still fondly remembered by fans, but as he is heading back to the village alone, it appears that things have not worked out for the popular couple.

Kirkwood, Hollyoaks' executive producer, told Inside Soap: "As writers and producers, we were just as big fans of Craig and John Paul's love story as the viewers were - but the fact is that James wanted to return and Guy Burnet didn't.

"I hope the audience gives us time to prove that it's the right decision. Just because it's the end of Craig and John Paul for now doesn't mean there aren't some great stories we can tell about John Paul as a single man."


Kirkwood (pictured left) added that John Paul may not be the only face from the past to reappear in the coming months.

Asked to name his favourite character, Kirkwood replied: "That's tough. I've got a really long list right now.

"And we're currently in discussions about which old favourites we can bring back, so watch this space!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks returnee James Sutton has expressed excitement over upcoming scenes featuring his character John Paul McQueen and bad boy Brendan Brady.

John Paul arrives back on screen next month and it is thought that his first scenes see him have a chance meeting with Brendan (Emmett Scanlan) in Dublin.


Asked to name his favourite scene to shoot at Hollyoaks in a new Channel 4 interview, Sutton replied: "Probably one of the ones I shot with Emmett in Dublin when I first came back. There's certainly a lot of fun to be had with Brendan and John Paul - tune in!"

Revealing more about the upcoming plot, a Channel 4 teaser statement said: "In Dublin, Brendan is in turmoil when his ex refuses to let him see his children over Christmas. But as he waves his family off at the coach station, another lost soul, John Paul, is also waving goodbye to a loved one. 

"The pair inevitably gets chatting, but where will it lead?"

Digital Spy exclusively revealed Sutton's Hollyoaks return in October. The actor's friend Pete Price, a well-known radio presenter in Liverpool, later promised that a forthcoming story for John Paul "has never been used in a soap". 

Show boss Bryan Kirkwood has also pledged to tell "great" stories about John Paul as "a single man" following his expected split from Craig Dean.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2DdoZBVIV

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks returnee James Sutton has revealed details of his character John Paul McQueen's split from lover Craig Dean.

As recently confirmed by show boss Bryan Kirkwood, John Paul will be a single man when he heads back to the village later this month.

Sutton told Inside Soap: "John Paul and Craig have had a tough time in Ireland together. Craig has put JP in a difficult situation, and that's part of the reason he goes back to the village."

He added: "I love the fact that fans still want them to be together. But the only person who knows the answer to whether we'll see Craig again is Guy Burnet, who played him. 

"He's in the States filming a TV show at the moment, but I'd love to work with him again one day."

Sutton played Ryan Lamb in Emmerdale for two years and said that he was "a bit sad" not to have been involved in the recent live show.

However, he insisted that he is glad to be a part of the Hollyoaks cast again.

He hinted: "John Paul has some exciting storylines in store - and they're not what you might expect."

The actor recently expressed excitement over upcoming scenes with bad boy Brendan Brady.

----------


## Perdita

James Sutton has admitted that he feels partially apprehensive about his Hollyoaks comeback.

The actor, who reprises his famous role as John Paul from next Tuesday, however insisted that he remains "dead-excited" filming his second stint.

"On the one hand I know the set-up and I know how it works and I know my character, so that's really nice," Sutton told MSN.

"I feel a little bit of pressure because I had such a nice run last time. You'd hate to mess it up and put in a weak performance and spoil what you did before. I'm really proud of what I did before.

"So I think I put myself under a bit of pressure but at the same time I'm dead-excited and I've had chats with the storyline people and our producer Bryan Kirkwood and there's a lot of really exciting stuff coming up for us."

Sutton spent two years on Emmerdale between 2009 and 2011, after leaving Hollyoaks in 2007.

Of his return to the set of the Channel 4 teen soap, the star reflected: "It was very weird! My first few days were over in Dublin filming but my first few days on set here were bizarre.

"There's a lot of the same crew still here and I was sat with the girls that play my family and my sisters and it's like the last four years haven't happened. Everyone's been really sweet."

John Paul, who arrives in Chester a single man, has been tipped to become romantically involved with villain Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan).

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2Ek8mXaH5

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks welcomes back one of its best-loved characters next week as John Paul McQueen returns to screens after a four-year absence.

As has been widely reported, John Paul has a chance meeting with Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan) in Dublin, before heading back to the village to join his family in time for Christmas.

We recently caught up with James Sutton, who plays John Paul, to hear all the gossip on his Hollyoaks comeback.

How does it feel to be back on Hollyoaks after four years away?
"It's been good and really nice. I'm starting to settle in now and the cast are lovely. There's a lot of new people - I'm struggling to learn everybody's names! But a lot of my old pals are here too, including the rest of the McQueen family, so it's been great so far."

How did the return come about?
"I always thought that at some point I would probably come back, because I had such a good experience the first time around and there's also the fact that I live in Liverpool, where the show is filmed. It was just a matter of timing, really. 

"I'd often said 'never say never' and that I would come back if the storyline was right, but I wouldn't have come back just for the sake of it. What happened was that Bryan Kirkwood returned to Hollyoaks as executive producer, and we'd always stayed in touch anyway. We went out for dinner and he told me that he'd had an idea for a storyline for John Paul. It sounded appealing, so I said yes!"


Was Bryan's return the main factor which influenced your decision?
"Well, I think Bryan is someone who really gets it - he understands soap so well, he really cares and he invests a great deal into the storylines personally. He oversees everything and he's very hands-on, which is fantastic. 

"Obviously he's been away and had experience over at EastEnders, and he's come back really hungry to make Hollyoaks as successful as it can be. I think that energy and passion really rubs off on people. It's very hard to hear someone speak so eloquently and passionately about the show and not buy into it!"

What kind of a reaction have you seen from fans since your return was announced?
"It's been really positive. I've seen a lot of tweets from people who seem excited to see John Paul again, which is really nice. I used to get a message every day saying, 'Are you coming back?' and now I can finally say that I am!"

Because John Paul is so fondly remembered, is there a pressure that comes with revisiting the role?
"Yeah, I think so. There is a certain amount of pressure but it's pressure that I put on myself more than anything. I want to do the best job I can, and I don't want to let anyone down. It's not that I think I will let people down, but I did have such a good run last time and I don't want to mess it up. 

"What I can say is that I feel really good and really positive about what we're doing. John Paul's character has moved into a different direction now. He's a different person and that's a lot of fun to play with. The dynamic within the family has changed too, and there's also a lot of new characters in the village for John Paul to interact with. It feels different than it did last time, but in a really good way."

As John Paul's relationship with Craig Dean was so popular, some viewers are naturally disappointed that they've split up. How do you feel about that?
"I think it's great that people are so invested in it. It makes me feel really proud that what we created has had a lasting appeal for people - I think that can only be a positive thing. 

"I think the fans are really going to enjoy where things are going with storylines for my character and the people that he gets involved with. There's a lot of really exciting material coming up."

We first see John Paul in Dublin, don't we?
"Yeah, I went over to Dublin to do some filming there, which was fantastic. My first scenes are with Emmett Scanlan, who plays Brendan, and that was really nice. I've known Emmett for a while and we've always got on pretty well. He's a top guy and we've done some really nice stuff, which I'm really excited for people to see because I'm quite proud of it. 

"There was an amazing crew for those scenes, including Steve Brett, who is one of my favourite directors. It was a really nice way to come back into it."


Hollyoaks does have some new fans, so there'll be some people who've never seen John Paul! Can you remind us of his place in the family?
"Yeah, it is funny that a lot of people will never have seen me or heard of the character! That's actually really nice, because for some viewers he'll just be a new guy in the village who has some history there. 

"John Paul is the voice of reason in this family of women with crazy, big personalities. He's always been very close to Jacqui, as she's the eldest in the family and helped to bring him up. John Paul shares a father with Carmel and Michaela, so he's close to them as well. 

"He's kind of the one who sits there and lets this chaos erupt around him and shakes his head a lot! He's the quietest one in the family, but he's also the most sensible."

Have you been filming mainly with the McQueens so far, or will John Paul make some new friends?
"I can't really say too much, but I have made some new friends and I've had scenes with some of the established characters, which has been really nice. I've also got some stuff coming up with some people who I haven't worked with before, which is always really exciting. 

"I've also done a lot with the family, because when John Paul comes back, the McQueens are in turmoil. There's all sorts of things going on with Mercedes, with Myra and it's all chaos."

Will John Paul stay single for a while, or is it inevitable that they'll pair him up with someone?
"I don't know yet! I'm really open to whatever they want to do, but I am conscious that the last time I was here, a lot of my storylines were relationship-based. There's a lot more going on now with John Paul. Like I say, he's a different person now - he knows who he is and what he wants. 

"I think when we see John Paul, he's had a pretty horrific time with Craig over in Dublin and I don't think he wants to be with anyone just now. He feels a bit lost, so he needs to come back into the bosom of the family."

Liverpool radio host Pete Price - a friend of yours - recently said that a future storyline for John Paul has never been used on a soap before. Is that an accurate description?
"There might be some truth in that, but I can't really confirm or deny that statement! Pete is a great friend of mine and I think he was stirring the pot somewhat, but I do have some really exciting stuff coming up that I can't wait to shoot and can't wait for people to see."

When we last spoke, you were just about to launch your pop-up acting company Broken Leg Workshops. How's it all going?
"It's been fantastic. We've recently run a workshop in Leeds, which was a huge success. It's a really nice thing to be involved in, because there are so many people out there who want to act and see what it's like in front of a camera. 

"It's rare that you get that opportunity, because most drama groups focus on theatre. We've got some big plans for next year and it's really nice for me to do something different."

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks welcomes back one of its best-loved characters next week as John Paul McQueen returns to screens after a four-year absence.

As has been widely reported, John Paul has a chance meeting with Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan) in Dublin, before heading back to the village to join his family in time for Christmas.

We recently caught up with James Sutton, who plays John Paul, to hear all the gossip on his Hollyoaks comeback.

How does it feel to be back on Hollyoaks after four years away?
"It's been good and really nice. I'm starting to settle in now and the cast are lovely. There's a lot of new people - I'm struggling to learn everybody's names! But a lot of my old pals are here too, including the rest of the McQueen family, so it's been great so far."

How did the return come about?
"I always thought that at some point I would probably come back, because I had such a good experience the first time around and there's also the fact that I live in Liverpool, where the show is filmed. It was just a matter of timing, really. 

"I'd often said 'never say never' and that I would come back if the storyline was right, but I wouldn't have come back just for the sake of it. What happened was that Bryan Kirkwood returned to Hollyoaks as executive producer, and we'd always stayed in touch anyway. We went out for dinner and he told me that he'd had an idea for a storyline for John Paul. It sounded appealing, so I said yes!"


Was Bryan's return the main factor which influenced your decision?
"Well, I think Bryan is someone who really gets it - he understands soap so well, he really cares and he invests a great deal into the storylines personally. He oversees everything and he's very hands-on, which is fantastic. 

"Obviously he's been away and had experience over at EastEnders, and he's come back really hungry to make Hollyoaks as successful as it can be. I think that energy and passion really rubs off on people. It's very hard to hear someone speak so eloquently and passionately about the show and not buy into it!"

What kind of a reaction have you seen from fans since your return was announced?
"It's been really positive. I've seen a lot of tweets from people who seem excited to see John Paul again, which is really nice. I used to get a message every day saying, 'Are you coming back?' and now I can finally say that I am!"

Because John Paul is so fondly remembered, is there a pressure that comes with revisiting the role?
"Yeah, I think so. There is a certain amount of pressure but it's pressure that I put on myself more than anything. I want to do the best job I can, and I don't want to let anyone down. It's not that I think I will let people down, but I did have such a good run last time and I don't want to mess it up. 

"What I can say is that I feel really good and really positive about what we're doing. John Paul's character has moved into a different direction now. He's a different person and that's a lot of fun to play with. The dynamic within the family has changed too, and there's also a lot of new characters in the village for John Paul to interact with. It feels different than it did last time, but in a really good way."

As John Paul's relationship with Craig Dean was so popular, some viewers are naturally disappointed that they've split up. How do you feel about that?
"I think it's great that people are so invested in it. It makes me feel really proud that what we created has had a lasting appeal for people - I think that can only be a positive thing. 

"I think the fans are really going to enjoy where things are going with storylines for my character and the people that he gets involved with. There's a lot of really exciting material coming up."

We first see John Paul in Dublin, don't we?
"Yeah, I went over to Dublin to do some filming there, which was fantastic. My first scenes are with Emmett Scanlan, who plays Brendan, and that was really nice. I've known Emmett for a while and we've always got on pretty well. He's a top guy and we've done some really nice stuff, which I'm really excited for people to see because I'm quite proud of it. 

"There was an amazing crew for those scenes, including Steve Brett, who is one of my favourite directors. It was a really nice way to come back into it."


Hollyoaks does have some new fans, so there'll be some people who've never seen John Paul! Can you remind us of his place in the family?
"Yeah, it is funny that a lot of people will never have seen me or heard of the character! That's actually really nice, because for some viewers he'll just be a new guy in the village who has some history there. 

"John Paul is the voice of reason in this family of women with crazy, big personalities. He's always been very close to Jacqui, as she's the eldest in the family and helped to bring him up. John Paul shares a father with Carmel and Michaela, so he's close to them as well. 

"He's kind of the one who sits there and lets this chaos erupt around him and shakes his head a lot! He's the quietest one in the family, but he's also the most sensible."

Have you been filming mainly with the McQueens so far, or will John Paul make some new friends?
"I can't really say too much, but I have made some new friends and I've had scenes with some of the established characters, which has been really nice. I've also got some stuff coming up with some people who I haven't worked with before, which is always really exciting. 

"I've also done a lot with the family, because when John Paul comes back, the McQueens are in turmoil. There's all sorts of things going on with Mercedes, with Myra and it's all chaos."

Will John Paul stay single for a while, or is it inevitable that they'll pair him up with someone?
"I don't know yet! I'm really open to whatever they want to do, but I am conscious that the last time I was here, a lot of my storylines were relationship-based. There's a lot more going on now with John Paul. Like I say, he's a different person now - he knows who he is and what he wants. 

"I think when we see John Paul, he's had a pretty horrific time with Craig over in Dublin and I don't think he wants to be with anyone just now. He feels a bit lost, so he needs to come back into the bosom of the family."

Liverpool radio host Pete Price - a friend of yours - recently said that a future storyline for John Paul has never been used on a soap before. Is that an accurate description?
"There might be some truth in that, but I can't really confirm or deny that statement! Pete is a great friend of mine and I think he was stirring the pot somewhat, but I do have some really exciting stuff coming up that I can't wait to shoot and can't wait for people to see."

When we last spoke, you were just about to launch your pop-up acting company Broken Leg Workshops. How's it all going?
"It's been fantastic. We've recently run a workshop in Leeds, which was a huge success. It's a really nice thing to be involved in, because there are so many people out there who want to act and see what it's like in front of a camera. 

"It's rare that you get that opportunity, because most drama groups focus on theatre. We've got some big plans for next year and it's really nice for me to do something different."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actor James Sutton has revealed that John Paul McQueen's return to the soap sees him going in a "dark direction".

Sutton predicted that viewers will be both excited and shocked by the McQueen brother's comeback.

The actor, who played Ryan Lamb in Emmerdale for two years, said that boss Bryan Kirkwood was behind his decision to return to the Channel 4 soap.

He told the Daily Star: "I met up with Bryan and he asked me how I felt about coming back.

"He then told me what he was proposing to do and there was no way I could turn it down."

Sutton continued: "The great thing about Bryan is that he loves soaps and always manages to think outside the box.

"When he told me what he had planned for John Paul, I was so excited. And it's certainly going to get a reaction.

"We want people to talk about our show and this is going to be something everyone will be talking about.

"It's quite a dark direction for John Paul, which for me as an actor is great."

The 29-year-old added: "There's some juicy stuff coming up and people will be excited as well as shocked.

"But that's all I'm allowed to sayâ¦ except that John Paul has terrible taste in men."

Sutton recently spoke to Digital Spy about John Paul's comeback.

The character makes his return to Hollyoaks this week on Channel 4 and E4. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2FDhksOGm

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he is going to get with Patrick (Dodger's dad)

----------


## Perdita

James Sutton has revealed that his character John Paul McQueen does a runner after his new romance leads to trouble.

John Paul grows closer to Doug Carter (PJ Brennan) next week as they team up to play a prank on headteacher Patrick Blake, covering his car in Post-it notes.

A drunken John Paul is looking for revenge as Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) has suspended him from his teaching job at the college, furious that he didn't take action after finding out about Jen Gilmore's affair with Tilly Evans.

Unfortunately, John Paul and Doug's harmless prank backfires as troublesome new student Robbie Roscoe is watching from afar and photographs the whole thing.

Sutton told Soaplife: "The first John Paul realises they've been caught out is when he walks into the college and sees the photos plastered all over the corridors - there are so many of them he can't even take them down.

"They are of him and Doug rolling around kissing on top of Patrick's post-it note covered car. It's not good."

The actor continued: "He doesn't know who [is responsible], but he'd love to find out and make their life a misery. Instead, Patrick sacks him and he's gutted. Everyone's laughing at him, he's humiliated, his reputation is in tatters and he fears he might never teach again.

"John Paul takes baby Matthew and goes to a bus stop in the dead of night and gets on a bus. I don't think he knows where he's going or what he's doing."

The usually-confident English teacher will be hoping to make a fresh start when he eventually heads back to the village.

Asked whether it's already the end of John Paul and Doug's relationship, Sutton replied: "Definitely not. Watch this space."

----------


## tammyy2j

The mother is his child is coming to take back the baby as the real father is Craig

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' John Paul McQueen faces the possibility of losing his baby son Matthew next week as the youngster's mother Chloe threatens to take him away.

Chloe arrives in the village looking for money from John Paul, and when he refuses to part with any cash, she has no qualms about using Matthew as a bargaining chip to get what she wants.

Digital Spy recently caught up with James Sutton, who plays John Paul, to hear about the storyline and what's ahead for his character in the longer-term.

Did you enjoy filming this latest twist for John Paul?
"Yeah, it was great! We had a lovely young Irish actress, Susan Loughnane, who came in to play Chloe and we had a great time filming together. The scenes were shot pretty quickly, so it felt like Susan was in and out, but it was a great deal of fun and I'm looking forward to seeing it myself. We were pleased with the work we did, so fingers crossed it'll look alright!"

Can you remind us of John Paul's history with Chloe?
"Chloe was one of John Paul's best friends over in Ireland, when he was living there with Craig. She's a bit nuts and she's one of those people who gets herself into tricky situations. John Paul has a lot of history with her, and he's probably had to bail her out of some other tough situations in the past.

"This time, Chloe turns up in the village and tells John Paul that she wants to be part of Matthew's life. That's a bit bizarre to John Paul because she dumped Matthew on his doorstep at Christmas!"

What happens next?
"John Paul doesn't really believe what Chloe is saying, and eventually it transpires that she just wants money from him. She's got herself into some trouble over in Ireland and needs some cash pretty quickly. Chloe thinks that John Paul will provide for her because she's the mother of his child, but he's very quick to tell her that he doesn't owe her anything. 

"There are some fairly heated conversations, so in the end, Chloe warns that if John Paul can't provide the money she'll have to take Matthew and go back over to Ireland."

Chloe tells John Paul that Craig is Matthew's biological father, doesn't she?
"Yes, that's a big part of her ultimatum. She's got a DNA test proving that Craig is the father, which means John Paul doesn't have any rights to Matthew even though he has now bonded with the child. The possibility of losing Matthew is heartbreaking for John Paul, so he does everything he can to get the Â£5,000 that Chloe is asking for."

Is it tricky to come up with the cash?
"Well, John Paul even swallows his pride and goes to Frankie Osborne for help. That's quite a big deal because they obviously don't like each other very much! Frankie says that she'll give him the money, but Matthew would have to live with her in the pub. 

"John Paul's not happy to do that at all, so he gets a bit of money together himself and goes and gives it to Chloe. Unfortunately it's not enough, so you'll have to wait and see how Chloe reacts to thatâ¦"

How have you found portraying John Paul as a father this time around?
"It's been great. It's definitely been different, but obviously when I came back to Hollyoaks, it was never going to be the same John Paul that we knew before. The angst and the 'coming of age' story is over, so now we're seeing him as a much more mature character. I've enjoyed exploring that, and the added responsibility of John Paul having a child now brings its own problems! 

"It's lovely working with a baby, working in the school and portraying a teacher. I've had some nice scenes where younger characters have gone to John Paul for advice, such as Esther and Phoebe. The shoe was on the other foot last time - John Paul was the one approaching others for advice when his life was messed up!"

Do you think John Paul and Danny could become a good couple?
"I do - Danny's got a glint in his eye, hasn't he? He's very confident and assured, so he's got that swagger that John Paul finds attractive. That's what he wants from a relationship now, as John Paul is past all of the closeted hiding away. He just wants an easy life, and hopefully Danny is the person to offer that. 

"It's obviously the case that Danny has got many secrets and various things that he hasn't let on about yet, so John Paul is pretty likely to get caught up in that in the future. For John Paul to be happy, he's going to have to overcome some things that perhaps Danny hasn't been completely honest aboutâ¦"

Would you have liked the John Paul and Doug romance to have gone on for longer?
"I certainly liked working with PJ [Brennan], though it's not really for me to say whether John Paul and Doug should have been together for longer - that's up to the storyliners and the scriptwriters. I do think that myself and PJ worked really well together, though. 

"I've been very lucky and blessed with the people I've been put with during my two stints on the show. First time around, I was lucky to be working with Guy Burnet and Jake Hendriks, and second time around I've done some lovely stuff with PJ and Stephen Billington. I'm not quite sure what I've done to deserve it!"

We've heard a lot about your big storyline coming up, and the fans are wondering whether it's still happening. Is there something big brewing?
"Yeah, there is. I do have a big storyline coming up, and it is the storyline that I possibly shouldn't have teased when I first came back! (Laughs.) When I first spoke about it, I wasn't sure on the timeframe so I probably revealed it a bit too early. It was never intended to be straight away, as John Paul was always going to have to come back and establish himself again before the storyline kicks off. 

"It's starting to happen with what we're filming now, and I think by this time next year, the character will be in a very different place. But that's as much as I can say!"

Will the big storyline challenge you as an actor?
"Yeah, I think it will. I find a lot of things challenging - I'm not as assured as I might come across in interviews. I'm constantly thinking of ways to push myself and try to do the best that I can with my limited ability!"

How do you feel about Nicole Barber-Lane's decision to leave the role of Myra?
"I was surprised when I heard that Nicole would be leaving, as I'd only just come back and was looking forward to doing more stuff with her. I hope it wasn't personal! (Laughs.) I'd love to work with her again, as she's a fantastic actress."

How do you think Myra's exit will affect the McQueen family?
"It's definitely going to change the dynamic. I'd love to see Di Langton who plays Nana become a much bigger matriarchal figure in the McQueen house and be the one who rules the roost. Di is absolutely fabulous and we all adore her, so I'd love to work with her more."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will explore the issue of male rape next year in a dark new story for John Paul McQueen, Digital Spy can confirm.

The schoolteacher will be sexually attacked by student Finn O'Connor in the culmination of a homophobic bullying storyline.

Hollyoaks bosses have worked closely with expert advisors while devising the plot, including Stonewall, St Mary's Sexual Assault Referral, Survivors Manchester and Survivors UK. 

The attack itself will take place off-screen, but the storyline will explore the consequences for Finn and John Paul.

Viewers will see the plot begin in the next few weeks as Finn (Keith Rice) and his friend Robbie Roscoe (Charlie Wernham) start to taunt John Paul over his sexuality.

With support from some of the other students, Finn and Robbie cruelly target John Paul - who is openly gay - in a long-running bullying campaign at Hollyoaks High.

Keith Rice as Finn O'Connor in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Keith Rice as Finn O'Connor


The bullying will take several forms, including malicious stunts in the classroom and calling John Paul insulting names.

In scenes due to air in January, John Paul finally hopes he has the upper hand over his tormentors as he uncovers evidence which would land Finn and Robbie in trouble with the police.

When Robbie discovers this, he urges Finn to deal with the problem by confronting John Paul. However, what follows is more serious than Robbie could have ever expected as Finn has a furious argument with his teacher before sexually attacking him.

Finn, who is not gay, carries out the attack as an act of aggression against John Paul and an attempt to assert power over him.

John Paul McQueen at work at Hollyoaks High
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul McQueen at work at Hollyoaks High


Stonewall's media manager Richard Lane commented: "Hollyoaks has long led the way with incidental and realistic coverage of lesbian, gay and bisexual people and producers have actively worked with us to ensure that a number of their storylines are realistic and sensitive. It is in recognition of this that, in its 18th year, Hollyoaks is nominated for a Stonewall Award as Broadcast of the Year."

Duncan Craig, founder of Survivors Manchester, added: "I never thought that we would have become as involved in this story as we have been. As a service provider and survivor myself, I have been absolutely blown away by the commitment the writers, directors and cast involved in this have shown. This isn't just another story, this is a culturally important milestone. Nothing has been done like this before.

"When I'm leading seminars for police officers, therapists, forensic medical examiners, social workers and health care professionals, there is so little in the form of cultural references to include in a discussion with regards to male victims of sexual violence and rape.

"There are a few stories that involve stranger rape, but rarely does film, TV or theatre reference the rape of male by someone he knows. I am so proud of the team at Lime Pictures that they have the courage to address this very real issue at primetime with the respect that they have shown. This sort of crime does happen and Hollyoaks are helping those few of us that are providing services to males to break the silence.

"Sexual assault and rape of boys and men is one of our last taboos and we have to talk about this. If we have learned anything in the past year following the high profile sexual abuse cases, it's that shame creates silence and silence creates pain. For those of you out there that watch this story and are directly affected by it, come to get some support."

John Paul is shocked to see Chloe.
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul


Digital Spy understands that this storyline has been in the planning for over a year due to the extensive research needed to portray the issue accurately and sensitively.

James Sutton, who plays John Paul, commented: "I visited Survivors Manchester with a view to how to handle the upcoming storyline with the realism and sensitivity that it demands. I was very moved by the bravery of the survivors that I met.

"It is not just one event - it will follow the consequences of what happens to the character after going through an extremely traumatic attack and how it changes him as a person. Hollyoaks has a history of examining important issues and I am really looking forward to telling the story."

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood added: "We have an important story to tell that has not been told before, which is what our audience expects from us. Hollyoaks is known for not patronising its audience but for finding ways to talk about difficult issues like Hannah's anorexia, Esther's bullying and Ste's domestic violence in a gay relationship within the constraints of a tea-time soap.

"The storyline will follow the journey of what happens to John Paul after he becomes a victim of rape, but also will examine the far-reaching consequences for all of those around him and also for the perpetrator. Keith and James are both extremely skilled young actors who I am confident will tell this story with skill and empathy."

Hollyoaks previously tackled the issue of male rape in 2000 as Gary Lucy's character Luke Morgan was sexually attacked in a late-night episode.

----------

tammyy2j (24-10-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought for sure it would be Robbie

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' homophobic bullying storyline intensifies next week as John Paul McQueen finds himself tied up half-naked at the Lomax house in the latest cruel stunt organised by Robbie Roscoe and Finn O'Connor.

As recently announced by show bosses, John Paul's problems are leading up to a much worse ordeal as Finn will sexually attack him next year as the Channel 4 soap explores the issue of male rape.

Digital Spy recently caught up with James Sutton, who plays John Paul, to chat about the dark storylines ahead for his popular character.

How have you felt about taking on the homophobic bullying storyline?
"It's been good and I think it's been really well-written. It's one of those nice slow-burners which has been running for a few months, which gives the audience time to really get into the storyline. It also gives me the opportunity to take the character on a bit of a journey, which is really nice as well.

"I've been working a lot with Charlie Wernham who plays Robbie and Keith Rice who plays Finn. They're both great actors and I think the audience are really going to see that over the next few months as we all get to grips with some pretty horrible stuff."

Have you had much response to the story so far?
"There hasn't been much on screen so far as a lot of it is still to come, but now that it's been announced where the storyline is going in the longer-term, it's all been really good. People seem excited and are looking forward to seeing how John Paul reacts to what's ahead. I speak on behalf of Charlie, Keith and everyone involved when I say we're all looking forward to seeing how everyone responds to the scenes coming up."

How does John Paul end up being tied up at the Lomax house?
"John Paul is alone at Christmas, so he's feeling a bit lonely and a bit down, but then he gets a text from Danny asking him to come round. Well, he assumes it's from Danny, but it's actually Robbie and Finn who have sent it. When John Paul gets there, they put a hood over his head, tie him up and take his clothes off. It's really humiliating and they take photos as well, so they've got evidence which they can use to blackmail him. 

"It's all horrible stuff and it's really the start of this storyline. It's already come to light how horrible Robbie can be as he's goading Finn to bully John Paul. They take it to extremes and it just gets worse and worse. This is one of the first really serious things that they do and it escalates further over Christmas and the New Year."

John Paul is tied up at the Lomax house
Â© Lime Pictures
John Paul is tied up at the Lomax house

Ste is concerned about John Paul's affair with Danny and ends up having a fight with him. Is it just a scuffle?
"No, it's actually pretty boisterous. They lay into each other quite a lot, but in the aftermath of that, John Paul does go round to apologise and be the bigger man."

When you were in talks to return to Hollyoaks, did you always know the rape story was coming up?
"I didn't have an exact storyline in place when I came back, but it was soon afterwards that [executive producer] Bryan [Kirkwood] told me this was what he wanted to do. I said that if it was done properly and we commited to the research 100%, I really wanted to be involved. The whole team at Hollyoaks is on board - the writers, the storyline team, the research team, the cast and the producers. Everyone has been really committed to making it as realistic and true as it can be.

"It is a sensitive subject, but that's one of the things that we do at Hollyoaks - we take these sensitive subjects which are sometimes difficult to watch, but we do them really well. I know people are going to be on board with it and I hope it has a positive effect. Maybe there are people out there in similar situations who need some support, will watch the storyline and will decide to get some help.

"This is something that happens all the time, but it's not really talked about. There is a lot of support out there for female rape victims and there is for male victims too, but I think there's a lot of male pride involved which means men are less inclined to do something about it. That shouldn't be the case and hopefully our story will show that."

Is it tricky to take on the story at 6.30pm?
"It's not easy and we have to be very careful. One of the key things for us is to get the issue across without it being gratuitous or having people switch off. It's certainly a challenge but we have incredible directors and scriptwriters who are able to do that. The way it's been done is really interesting and I'm really proud of it. It is 6.30pm, but we're still managing to show something that is very real, interesting and vivid. I'm excited for people to see it now."

How will this affect John Paul in the long term?
"He's going to struggle and you're going to see that, but you'll also see a very brave young man try to go about his life, look after his son and support his family. That means going to work - going to the school and being professional. He's going to have to be brave, stoic and deal with the situation, but on the inside, he's really hurting and he's a bit of a mess.

"John Paul is trying to hang onto his fractured life and that's what is challenging for me. He's never going to be the same again because you never really get over something like this. It's dark and interesting stuff, but hopefully over time, it will all be made right."

We know you've been working with advisors at Survivors Manchester on the storyline. How valuable has their input been?
"Hugely valuable. Duncan Craig, the founder of Survivors Manchester, has been with us every step of the way. I've been over to Manchester to meet him and we've had meetings in the studio too. He's only at the end of the phone if I need to run something by him, so I can't thank him enough for giving us his time. I'm really proud to be working with him."

How is Keith dealing with the storyline?
"He's really come into his own. We always knew that he was a terrific little actor, but he just needed the platform to show that off. This is the storyline for him and the audience are going to be really shocked when they see what he's bringing to the table. 

"Keith is creating a very complex, troubled young man and it's a joy to be part of that. It's a privilege for me to work with Keith because he has a hunger for the work and he takes it very seriously. He's a credit to himself and the show."

Has the story been easy to switch off from?
"It has been tough. My poor girlfriend has had to cope with me coming home emotionally exhausted. It can be difficult to switch off if you're filming these dark scenes for 12 hours a day - you definitely don't want to come home and crack jokes. It has been tough, including all the research I've done, but that's our job and that's what we do. You have to commit to it and I just hope that people like what they see."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2nFgtC2XB

----------


## Perdita

John Paul McQueen's difficult week continues on Hollyoaks' E4 first look screening tonight (February 27).

Viewers have recently seen the schoolteacher hit rock bottom as he was arrested and lost his job after lashing out at Robbie Roscoe in class.

Although John Paul's reputation is now in tatters, he can still rely on loyal support from Nana McQueen, who knows there is more to his behaviour than meets the eye.

Tonight's E4 episode sees Nana team up with Carmel as they urge John Paul (James Sutton) to cheer up and stop hiding away.

As the trio head to The Dog together, they stumble in on Peri Lomax's birthday party, where a warm welcome isn't likely for John Paul from some of the locals. Will Nana's efforts to help her grandson backfire?

Carmel, Nana and John Paul walk in on Peri's party
Â© Lime Pictures
Carmel, Nana and John Paul walk in on Peri's party

Ste and the Lomaxes are surprised to see John Paul
Â© Lime Pictures
Ste and the Lomaxes are surprised to see John Paul

Hollyoaks airs these scenes tonight (February 27) at 7pm on E4 and tomorrow (February 28) at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## lizann

do the right thing robbie and get jp out of prison

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks airs emotional scenes for John Paul McQueen later this month as he confides in Ste Hay about his rape ordeal.

John Paul makes the decision to be honest with his new love interest as they continue to grow closer.

With the pair's new friendship slowly turning into more, John Paul cooks a romantic meal for the two of them.

While Ste (Kieron Richardson) is keen to take things further afterwards, a nervous John Paul pushes him away as he isn't ready to start a physical relationship just yet.

Feeling under pressure to explain his rejection, John Paul finally tells Ste that he was raped - but viewers will have to wait and see whether Ste learns the full story.

Hollyoaks airs John Paul and Ste's heart-to-heart on Tuesday, July 15 at 6.30pm on Channel 4

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star James Sutton has expressed excitement over the next big storyline for the McQueen family.

Jennifer Metcalfe, who plays feisty Mercedes McQueen, recently let slip that a huge story is being planned for the popular clan - which could involve a shock stunt.

Sutton has told Digital Spy that his character John Paul will also be involved in the mystery plot.

He confirmed: "There is something huge on the horizon. I know our team are busy preparing and planning for it. I'm pretty confident it's going to be the biggest thing we've ever done here.

"There's quite a few of us involved and it's a massive, big couple of episodes. I'm chuffed to bits and I can't wait to get going on it."

Fans can expect changes ahead for the McQueen family over the next few months as newcomers Twinnie Lee Moore and Sarah George join as Myra's nieces Porsche and Celine.

Show bosses have also announced that Mercedes and Carmel (Gemma Merna) will be bowing out after eight years on screen.

Speaking about the family shake-up for the first time, Sutton commented: "It'll be a big loss to see Jen and Gemma go - they're both proven actresses and they've created very iconic characters in the show, but they're both ambitious and I know they're keen to do other stuff. I've enjoyed every minute of working with them because they're both top girls.

"I do like having new people start on the show, because it's fresh blood in the cast and it's nice to see what they bring to it. It just adds more colour, depth and flavour to what we're doing.

"We've lost people before so there's always comings and goings, but the family values and the way the McQueens interact doesn't change. You never say never and perhaps the girls could come back, but the McQueen family is a good one to be part of, regardless of who's in it."

----------

lizann (08-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star James Sutton has said that his character John Paul will be able to move forward now Finn O'Connor has gone to prison.

Finn and John Paul's male rape storyline came to a conclusion during last night's first look episode (October 2) as Finn (Keith Rice) was found guilty of raping John Paul earlier in the year, as well as attempting to rape Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox).

Speaking to co-star Kieron Richardson in the third part of a video about the storyline on the official Hollyoaks website, Sutton said that he believed John Paul would now be able to move forward from the harrowing ordeal.

He said: "He's got as much chance as anyone of healing and moving forward. For anyone that has been through this, there are organisations out there that will support you and provide help and love and they have experience. 

"Speaking up is the most important thing and I think now that John Paul has done that, with the support of everyone around him, he can move forward."

Sutton also revealed that the aftermath of Finn's trial will have big repercussions for both John Paul and Finn's family. 

He said: "The really interesting thing about the way the storyline has played out is the way that it has affected so many characters and so many families.

"After the trial, it is not just John Paul that is trying to put his life back together, it is Diane, it's Tony, it's Sinead, it's Myra, it's Nana, it's Ste."

----------


## lizann

he is cheat on ste with lockie

----------


## tammyy2j

James Sutton has told Digital Spy that his character John Paul McQueen will get a new love interest.

John Paul splits from his husband Ste Hay this week, but it won't be long before he finds solace in the arms of another man.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...pd3419LymBe8sn

----------

lizann (18-05-2015), Lustyfan (23-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

not scott think lockie

----------


## Lustyfan

:Clap: Finally

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will air one of its biggest reveal scenes of the year next month as John Paul McQueen finally discovers Sally St Claire's true identity.

The Channel 4 soap delivered a major twist last month when Myra McQueen recognised Sally from her past life as Iain - Myra's former lover and John Paul's father.

Myra immediately urged Sally not to rock the boat by revealing who she really is, but Digital Spy can now exclusively reveal that John Paul learns the truth next month.

Show sources are keeping tight-lipped over the exact circumstances of how the secret is revealed, but it's sure to be an unmissable moment with huge repercussions for John Paul (James Sutton).

A Hollyoaks insider told *Digital Spy*: "Sally came to Hollyoaks to be closer to John Paul, so keeping her identity a secret has been a huge struggle.

"Over the next few weeks, someone else in the village will discover who Sally is - but the fans will have to stay tuned to find out whether this person spills the beans or if Sally is the one who tells John Paul the truth herself.

"The scenes are hugely emotional as John Paul faces up to who Sally really is, but will he be able to forgive her and Myra for their deception?"

Sally St Claire and Myra McQueen in Hollyoaks
Â©  Lime Pictures
Annie Wallace, who plays Sally, spoke to* Digital Spy* about the storyline last month - admitting that her character could have handled the situation better.

"Sally knows she's not getting any younger," Wallace said at the time. "She's 50 years old, she's risen to the top of her profession and she's very happy with that, but there's also something missing in her life. She's always known about John Paul because she found out about that quite early on, but she's never felt that she's been able to do anything about it until now.

"Certain circumstances came together where a job vacancy came up in the same village that Sally knew the McQueen family were living in. It was just the perfect thing for her, but how she's handled it over the last six months isn't as good as it could have been!"

Hollyoaks fans can back the show in the British Soap Awards by clicking here for the online voting form, but first round voting closes at 5pm today (April 26).

----------

tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

naughty naughty but he really wants james not scott

----------


## livden

When will John Paul and James get together?

----------


## tammyy2j

James Sutton is leaving his role as John Paul McQueen, it has been revealed.

James has played the popular character on and off since 2006, but is said to be bowing out of the show as part of an explosive storyline.

The Sun reports that John Paul is set to meet a grisly ending after driving off the edge of a cliff in his car in dramatic scenes airing later this year. However, bosses are remaining tight-lipped as to whether this will actually be John Paul's exit storyline or not.

Earlier today, we revealed that the Channel 4 soap would be killing off another character as the Nightingale family were all spotted filming a funeral - with a few notable omissions.

Dallas star Linda Gray has returned to film the sad storyline, but interestingly, John Paul's on-off boyfriend James Nightingale was nowhere to be seen, sparking speculation that the funeral was for him.

Could the couple potentially meet their maker in the car crash stunt together? Or are the Nightingales rallying around to support James as he mourns John Paul's loss?

James played John Paul for two years between 2006 and 2008, before reprising the role in 2008. His most memorable stories have included his popular relationship with Craig Dean, his romance with Ste Hay, and his male rape storyline in 2013.

----------

lizann (12-01-2017), Perdita (12-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

he is royalty on the show so wont be killed off

----------


## Perdita

James Sutton has paid tribute to Hollyoaks' cast, crew and fans after filming his final scenes.

The actor, who first appeared as John Paul McQueen back in 2006, announced he would be leaving the soap back in January.

At the time the news first broke, it was reported that he would making his on-screen exit in a grisly car incident, and Sutton provided further evidence for this in a social media post where he discussed his exit.

"It's been one hell of a crazy ride but I can finally confirm that I have left the world of Hollyoaks," he said.

"I shot my last scene Thursday and it'll be on screen in a few weeks time.

"The final week of episodes has everything; tears, laughter, romance, a good old fashioned car stunt, and I got to share my final scenes with some of the most talented cast and crew I've ever worked with.

"That's it. That's a wrap. Thank you so much Hollyoaks fans for your support over the years, I really mean it, you're mad and you're passionate but you're brilliant."

James started out as the first male McQueen sibling, John Paul, in 2006.

He left Hollyoaks in 2009 for a two-year stint playing mechanic Ryan Lamb on Emmerdale, before returning to Chester once more in 2012.

Upon his return, James was involved in a male rape storyline that won the soap massive acclaim.

The actor also told the Mirror: "For the first time ever I have this feeling that everything is going to be OK.

"It is a massive decision leaving the show, and I might never work again, but everything is OK because I have (my fiancÃ©e) Rachael."

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

he sleeps with ste again and he is taken on an erratic drive by an unsettled james, the pair end up in a clifftop showdown and as his exit scenes play out, will he live to tell the tale or is a nasty end in store?

----------


## Perdita

James Sutton has revealed that he made the decision to quit Hollyoaks one year ago, despite his exit only being announced in January.

Having filmed his final scenes in the role, Sutton recently admitted that he is unable to justify his character John Paul's behaviour anymore after he cheated on his partner James Nightingale with his ex-husband Ste Hay.

And it turns out that it was because of John Paul's relationships that he decided to leave. Kind of.

"I sat down with our producer Bryan Kirkwood, about a year ago, and we just kind of felt that we'd explored everything there was to explore with John Paul," he told the Daily Star Sunday.

"We've done a lot of big issue based stuff and also John Paul has slept with half the village already. He was running out of fellas! It was very sad but it's exciting at the same time.

"I've had the last year to get my head around it. I'm looking forward to people seeing my last week of episodes and how it all comes to an end for John Paul."

Friday's (March 3) E4 first look episode saw John Paul hit with another moral dilemma when James popped the question, unaware that he is secretly battling with his rekindled feelings for Ste.

It all comes to a head this week in Hollyoaks when the soap airs John Paul's final scenes, which have been "bittersweet" for Sutton to film as he's "loved" working with Greg Finnegan, who plays James.

"I've been working with him this whole time knowing that I was going to leave. But it's like any job when you know you're leaving, you make the most of everything," he recalled.

But will John Paul have a happy exit from Hollyoaks? Find out this week when it airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

online talk he is returning

----------


## lizann

is he back only for the joint mcqueen weddings

----------


## Perdita

Coming back again

https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...v7aVrbUd5DNi24

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks boss Bryan Kirkwood has shared some new teasers on John Paul McQueen's return, confirming that his connection to James Nightingale will be revisited.

Show chiefs have decided to bring back John Paul (James Sutton) after his two-year absence, as first announced by the Channel 4 soap in July.

John Paul was last seen in the village in early 2017, when he headed off to Singapore after splitting from James (Gregory Finnegan). Various hints on screen at the time â and since â have pointed to an off-screen reunion for John Paul and his soulmate Craig Dean.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about what's ahead, Kirkwood explained: "John Paul has a really exciting cameo appearance for one episode, which ties in with the Finn story. That's coming up in December and we'll find out where John Paul has been.

"Unfortunately for our brilliantly loyal McDean fans, John Paul and Craig have decided to take a break for now. Who knows where they'll end up as time progresses.

"But for now, John Paul is back in the aftermath of Mercedes' shooting. The McQueens are in disarray and he realises that home is where the heart is.

"John Paul then comes back full-time to the village in January. He's launched straight into some really exciting plots."

Kirkwood added: "There's a lot of loose ends in the village. There's James, who's nursing his own heartache from losing Harry. There is a chapter to tell between James and John Paul.

"We're then going to enjoy seeing John Paul going off into a brand new direction next year â and hopefully with another era-defining story."

Hollyoaks announced Mercedes' shooting storyline last week, confirming that various villagers will be in the frame for the crime.

John Paul may also have his hands full when he starts working at the school again, as the show has revealed that Hollyoaks High comes under threat from County Lines drug dealers in 2020.


Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

John Paul McQueen's love life is definitely going to be heating up in Hollyoaks.

James Sutton recently returned to the soap after a two-year absence, with his character John Paul having just ended things with long-time partner Craig Dean in Singapore.

A newly-released behind-the-scenes video from this week's Hollyoaks Later not only takes fans up close and personal with the "the big bang" at Breda McQueen's pig farm, but also hints at developments in John Paul's love life.

Sutton chats to the camera in between Later scenes, revealing that viewers will soon meet a new man in John Paul's life.

"I know that John Paul will have a new love interest," he teased. "I know who he is, and I know the actor as well! It's very exciting."

There is no telling how this new character will impact scenes recently previewed in Hollyoaks' 2020 trailer, where the character and old flame James Nightingale (Gregory Finnegan) reunite for a passionate kiss.

Sutton previously said about John Paul and James reuniting: "They have a complicated history too – John Paul seems to have a complicated history with everyone.

"Last time they were together they were an on/off couple and James confessed his love to John Paul, but John Paul was cheating on him with Ste, so jealous James pretended that Ste was in the boot of a car and rolled the car off a cliff!"

*
Digital Spy*

----------


## lizann

abused by pc george kiss, coercive control

----------


## lizann

he is arrested for abuse of pc kiss

----------


## lizann

he turns to alcohol

----------

